# Wala talaga akong gusto saya



## alfaromeo159

May I know what is the meaning of Wala talaga akong gusto saya... in Tagalo language?


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

The sentence you provided is incomplete. What I can make out of " Wala talaga akong gusto...." is " I really / truly like nothing..... "
If I were to guess at the missing syllable, the sentence is probably " Wala talaga akong gusto sa ( kan ) ya " . That would then be more meaningful as " I really don't like anything about him / her ".
It could also be " Wala talaga akong gusto, saya(ng)...." which means " I really don't like anything, too bad ".
If I were to force a translation of your sentence as it is, it would not make much sense, as " saya " refers either  to the national costume for women or happiness.
If you were to provide a more complete sentence, perhaps I could make more sense out of it.

Gary


----------



## alfaromeo159

This is a message  Wala talaga akong gusto sayo..... I send her message state that I have a crusher on her. I ask do you have a crush on me too? She reply the above message.


----------



## dana Haleana

alfaromeo159 said:


> May I know what is the meaning of Wala talaga akong gusto saya(o)... in Tagalo(Tagalog) language?


 
Simply means "I don't like you"
FYI: Tagalog is not the official langauage, it's Filipino.


----------



## DotterKat

Hi alfaromeo159,

Now the sentence makes more sense, but the news is not good. As dana Haleana has indicated, the woman does not like you. In fact, with the adverb " talaga " ( which means " really " ) that your crush included in her message, a more brutally frank translation would be : " I really don't like you " or " There is really nothing at all I like about you " . Sorry about that, but at least she was honest.

Gary


----------

